# صلاة وقت الآلآم و الضيق



## happy angel (19 مايو 2009)

*
أيها الآب الحبيب الذى ترتاح لك القلوب و تأتى اليك كل النفوس .

أنى آتى اليك بكل همومى و كل ضيقاتى مستندا على وعدك الصادق الأمين ( تعالوا إلى يا جميع المتعبين و الثقيلى الأحمال و أنا أريحكم ) . 

يارب يسوع لا يوجد غيرك فى هذ الكون كله يستطيع أن يقدم لى العون و يرفع عنى الهم غيرك . أنت يارب الذى فديتنى بدمك و فعلت أعظم همل للانسان تسطيع أيضا أن ترفع عن صدرى همى و تخفف عن كاهلى حملى . 

و أنى أثق فى وعدك يارب الذى يعطى النفس رجاء ( للرب السيد عند الموت مخارج) . 
و أنت يارب لا يستحيل عليك شئ . 

- فأنت الذى أقمت لعازر من الموت بعد ما أنتن و مضى عليه فى القبر 4 أيام إذن يارب تستطيع أن تقيمنى أنا من الموت و الآم الخطية المبرحة .

- أنت يارب الذى انقذت دانيال من جب الاسود تستطيع أن تنقذنى من المخاوف و المخاطر التى تعترض حياتى .
- انت يارب الذى أنقذت الثلاثة فتية من أتون النار تستطيع أن تنقذنى من أتون هذا العالم الملئ بالظلمة و الغش و الخداع .


ربى ها أنا بين يديك أسلمك أمرى و حياتى كلها . لا تخذلنى يارب و أريدك أن تصنع معى آية مصاف القديسين و الشهداء الابرار ارحمنى يارب و اغفر خطاياى و فرح قلبى . أمين*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 مايو 2009)

*



- انت يارب الذى أنقذت الثلاثة فتية من أتون النار تستطيع أن تنقذنى من أتون هذا العالم الملئ بالظلمة و الغش و الخداع .



أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
اميـــــــــــــن 

صلاه جميله يا هابى 

ميررررسى على الصلاه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (19 مايو 2009)

اميـــــــــــــن

صلاه جميله يا هابى

شكرا

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## lovely dove (19 مايو 2009)

> ربى ها أنا بين يديك أسلمك أمرى و حياتى كلها . لا تخذلنى يارب و أريدك أن تصنع معى آية مصاف القديسين و الشهداء الابرار ارحمنى يارب و اغفر خطاياى و فرح قلبى . أمين




اميييييييييييييين 
مرسي ياهابي علي الصلاة المعزية 
ربنا يباركك حبيبتي
​


----------



## ponponayah (19 مايو 2009)

امين
صلاة جميلة جداااااااااا
ميرسى يا قمر على الصلاة الرائعة 
يسوع يباركك


----------



## ماجى باسيلى (19 مايو 2009)

صلاااااااااااااااااااه رائعه يا هابى ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## zezza (20 مايو 2009)

> ربى ها أنا بين يديك أسلمك أمرى و حياتى كلها . لا تخذلنى يارب و أريدك أن تصنع معى آية مصاف القديسين و الشهداء الابرار ارحمنى يارب و اغفر خطاياى و فرح قلبى . أمين



امين 
امين
امين 
شكرا هابى على الصلاة الجميلة 
ربنا يصعدها كرائحة بخور عطرة امامه و يرحمنا 
شكرا حبيبتى ربنا يباركك​


----------



## happy angel (4 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> اميـــــــــــــن
> 
> صلاه جميله يا هابى
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (4 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> اميـــــــــــــن
> 
> صلاه جميله يا هابى
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (4 يونيو 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> اميييييييييييييين
> مرسي ياهابي علي الصلاة المعزية
> ربنا يباركك حبيبتي
> ​


----------



## happy angel (4 يونيو 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> امين
> صلاة جميلة جداااااااااا
> ميرسى يا قمر على الصلاة الرائعة
> يسوع يباركك


----------



## happy angel (4 يونيو 2009)

ماجى باسيلى قال:


> صلاااااااااااااااااااه رائعه يا هابى ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## happy angel (4 يونيو 2009)

zezza قال:


> امين
> امين
> امين
> شكرا هابى على الصلاة الجميلة
> ...


----------

